# Paslode Impulse Driver Blade Broke



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

In fact I would settle for anyone to tell me which part on this diagram is the blade driver. I can't seem to find it. The blade that fell out was about 3/8" wide and about 1/8" thick and as far as length not sure as 2" of it broke off.

Paslode Parts Schematic - 900420

I have an email into Paslode parts, but have yet to hear back.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

it usually takes a day or two to hear back from most tool manufacturers as they normally get large amounts of emails from all over the country


from what i can see its part 49,


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Kirk is correct. 49 is the piston assembly, which includes the driver blade. Unless the cylinder is damaged, the piston and rings are typically all you should replace.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

That was my assumption that the driver blade was attached to the piston, but just wanted to make sure. thanks Kirk and Loneframer.

Loneframer, have you yourself dug that deep into one of these? I know you have a lot of impulse guns, just curious how difficult it is? 

And is there any items you replace when tuning these up? The o-rings or the like?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

lol, lone doesnt have a lot of them, he has a ton of em :laughing:


----------

